# some serious...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

finishing touches.....

.
Tommy Mac » Episode 601: Master Showcase with David Marks


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmmm..."PAGE NOT FOUND".
No biggie.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Hmmm..."PAGE NOT FOUND".
> No biggie.


Me, too.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Me three


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Hmmm..."PAGE NOT FOUND".
> No biggie.


link must not be good any more...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

give this a shot: 

Episode 0601: Master Showcase with David Marks - Tommy Mac


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

TwoSkies57 said:


> give this a shot:
> 
> Episode 0601: Master Showcase with David Marks - Tommy Mac


Thanks, it worked. Neat stuff.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That was interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks to whoever fixed the link...


----------

